# But it was even louder from pundits and ordinary people.



## Jana337

Guten Abend,

das Forum ist jetzt tote Hose; ich sollte das Übersetzen jeden Tag üben, um für etwas Aufregung zu sorgen. 


> The leader of Hezbollah, Sheik Hassan Nasrallah, received a resounding "no" to pulling 350 million Arabs into a war with Israel on his clerical coattails.
> The collective "nyet" was spoken by presidents, emirs, and kings at the highest level of government in Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain, Qatar, Jordan, Morocco, and at the Arab League’s meeting of 22 foreign ministers in Cairo on Saturday. But it was even louder from pundits and ordinary people.
> Perhaps the most remarkable and unexpected reaction came from Saudi Arabia, whose foreign minister, Prince Saud Al-Faisal, said bluntly and publicly that Hezbollah’s decision to cross the Lebanese border, attack Israel, and kidnap its soldiers has left the Shiite group on its own to face Israel. Source


 Der Plan des Hisbollah-Führers Scheich Hassan Nasrallah, 350 Millionen Araber in einen religiös motivierten Krieg gegen Israel zu stürzen, wurde resolut zurückgewiesen.
Das kollektive Nein artikulierten Präsidenten, Emire und Könige auf höchster Regierungsebene in Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, Bahrain, Katar, Jordanien, Marokko, und bei der Sitzung 22 Außenminister der Arabischen Liga in Kairo am Samstag. Noch unmissverständlicher erklärten sich die Meinungsführer und normale Menschen. 
Die wahrscheinlich bemerkenswerteste und unerwarteteste Reaktion kam aus Saudi-Arabien, dessen Außenminister, Prinz Saud Al-Faisal, kein Blatt vor den Mund nahm, als er kundgab, dass die Hisbollah die Suppe selber auszulöffeln hat, die sie mit ihrer Entscheidung, libanesische Grenzen zu überschreiten, Israel anzugreifen und seine Soldaten zu entführen eingebrockt hatte.

Fragen:

Ist "Wunsch" besser als "Plan"? Oder Absicht?

"Scheich" bekommt keine Genitivendung mehr, oder?

Der ganze erste Satz ist eine große Frage.  Eine Definition der coattails ist hier. Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag? Ich habe den ganzen Satz umbauen müssen.

Für englische Muttersprachler: Hat das russische "nyet" eine bestimmte Konnotation, oder wurde es nur der Abwechslung wegen genommen?

Pundits - hm... Ich glaube, "opinion leaders" passt besser als "Gelehrten", "Sachverständige". Aber ein gutes deutsches Wort dafür?

Sich erklären - kann es ohne weiteres (als, für, gegen) stehen? Praktisch wie "seine Meinung sagen"?

Den letzten Satz habe ich wieder deutlich verändert, denn mir fiel nichts schönes für "leave somene on his own".

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

> The leader of Hezbollah, Sheik Hassan Nasrallah, received a resounding "no" to pulling 350 million Arabs into a war with Israel on his clerical coattails.


Der Hisbollah-Führer Scheich Hassan Nasrallah erhielt eine klare Absage, als er versuchte 350 Millionen Araber an seinem religiösen Rockzipfel in einen Krieg gegen Israel zu ziehen.



> The collective "nyet" was spoken by presidents, emirs, and kings at the highest level of government in Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain, Qatar, Jordan, Morocco, and at the Arab League’s meeting of 22 foreign ministers in Cairo on Saturday. But it was even louder from pundits and ordinary people.


Mit einem kollektiven "Nein" antworteten Präsidenten, Emire und Könige der Regierungsebene in Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, Bahrain, Katar, Jordanien, Marokko, sowie die 22 Außenminister bei einer Konferenz der Arabischen Liga am Samstag. Noch deutlicher waren Experten und einfache Bürger.



> Perhaps the most remarkable and unexpected reaction came from Saudi Arabia, whose foreign minister, Prince Saud Al-Faisal, said bluntly and publicly that Hezbollah’s decision to cross the Lebanese border, attack Israel, and kidnap its soldiers has left the Shiite group on its own to face Israel.


Die vielleicht bemerkenswerteste und unerwarteteste Reaktion kam aus Saudi-Arabien, dessen Außenminister, Prinz Saud Al-Faisal, unverblümt und öffentlich erklärte, dass sich die Hisbollah mit ihrer Entscheidung Libanons Grenzen zu überschreiten, Israel anzugreifen und ihre Soldaten zu entführen, selbst ins Abseits gestellt hat und die Schiiten-Gruppe damit allein gegen Israel antreten muss.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Jana,
ein sehr interessanter Text und eine sehr gute Übersetzung!

Mein Vorschlag für den ersten Satz:
"Der Führer der Hisbollah, Scheich Hassan Basrallah, erhielt ein klares Nein als Antwort auf seinen Plan, 350 Millionen Araber im Namen der Religion in einen Krieg gegen Israel zu stürzen/führen. Das kollektive Nein stammt von [...]"

"...und bei der Sitzung der 22 Außenminister..."

"Noch unmißverständlicher drückten sich Experten und normale Bürger aus."
Das Verb _sich ausdrücken_ paßt hier wirklich viel besser als "sich erklären", denn gerade diese Meinungen hier sind ja nicht formell, sondern rein persönliche Ansichten.

Der Terminus _Experten_ wird im Deutschen regelhaft für diese Art von "pundits" verwendet, auch wenn an ihrem tatsächlichen fachlichen Expertentum mitunter Zweifel bestehen mögen. Ich nehme an, dies ist im Englischen genauso?

", daß die Hisbollah nach der Entscheidung, ..., auf sich allein gestellt ist."

Kajjo


----------



## übermönch

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Für englische Muttersprachler: Hat das russische "nyet" eine bestimmte Konnotation, oder wurde es nur der Abwechslung wegen genommen?


Schönen Tag, Jana. Das Njet wird auch im deutschen benutzt als ein eindeutiges Nein. Wenn du das Wort bei Google.de eintippst findest du gleich mehrere Beispiele(300.000 Treffer).
hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.basicthinking.de/blog/2006/05/13/amazon-sol-njet-zu-google-adsense/


----------



## Kajjo

übermönch said:
			
		

> Das Njet wird auch im deutschen benutzt als ein eindeutiges Nein.



Ich persönlich verwende dieses Wort nur sehr selten. Aber ich stimme zu, daß das russische Njet eine Konnotation von abschließendem, indiskutablen Nein trägt.

Ob diese Formulierung in Ostdeutschland häufiger verwendet wird, wo doch dort früher Russisch die typische erste Fremdsprache war?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ob diese Formulierung in Ostdeutschland häufiger verwendet wird, wo doch dort früher Russisch die typische erste Fremdsprache war?


 
Ich bezweifle es, obwohl Ralf vielleicht was anderes sagen wird. Wenn hier jemand "njet" sagt, versteht es natürlich jeder, aber ich denke nicht, dass es einen besonderen Stellenwert in unseren Zeitungen hat. Ich kann mich nicht einmal daran erinnern, es in unserer Tageszeitung je gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Jana337

Hallo, 

erstmal vielen Dank für alle Kommentare.





			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Der Hisbollah-Führer Scheich Hassan Nasrallah erhielt eine klare Absage, als er versuchte 350 Millionen Araber an seinem religiösen Rockzipfel in einen Krieg gegen Israel zu ziehen.


Super! So wörtlich geht es wirklich? Ich vermute allerdings, dass sich der liebe Herr Nasrallah sträuben würde, wenn man sein Gewand als Rock bezeichnen würde. 


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> selbst ins Abseits gestellt


 Sehr schön.





			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Der Terminus _Experten_ wird im Deutschen regelhaft für diese Art von "pundits" verwendet, auch wenn an ihrem tatsächlichen fachlichen Expertentum mitunter Zweifel bestehen mögen.


Ach so, in Deutschland auch!





> Ich nehme an, dies ist im Englischen genauso?


Tatsächlich. "Pundits" sind oft durch ihre ständige Medienpräsenz und ihre Bereitschaft, irgendetwas "clipartig" zu kommentieren, gekennzeichnet, und nicht unbedingt durch hervorragendes analytisches Vermögen und Wissen. Wiki:


> *Pundit* in strict contemporary English refers to an individual considered highly knowledgeable in a particular subject area, most typically political analysis and the social sciences. As the term has been increasingly applied to popular media personalities lacking special expertise, however, it has taken on negative connotations in current usage. Pundit is also a slang term for politically biased people pretending to be neutral.





			
				übermönch said:
			
		

> Das Njet wird auch im deutschen benutzt als ein eindeutiges Nein.


Ich möchte gerne wissen, wann es sich etabliert hat. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Mit einem kollektiven "Nein" antworteten Präsidenten, Emire und Könige der Regierungsebene in Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, Bahrain, Katar, Jordanien, Marokko, sowie die 22 Außenminister bei einer Konferenz der Arabischen Liga am Samstag. Noch deutlicher waren Experten und einfache Bürger.


I have a question: Does the word "Regierungsebene" by itself mean "at the highest level of government"?

Why did you object to Jana's "auf höchster Regierungsebene"? Is it verbose?

I think your translation is excellent. For me it carried across the English meaning just about perfectly!  

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Why did you object to Jana's "auf höchster Regierungsebene"? Is it verbose?



Meines Erachtens ist Janas Übersetzungsvorschlag sehr gut und "auf höchster Regierungsebene" klingt absolut typisch und richtig.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Flovi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hisbollah-Führer Scheich Hassan Nasrallah erhielt eine klare Absage, als er versuchte 350 Millionen Araber an seinem religiösen Rockzipfel in einen Krieg gegen Israel zu ziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für alle Kommentare.Super! So wörtlich geht es wirklich?
Click to expand...

Nun, formal ist es korrekt, aber für mich klingt Rockzipfel einfach nach kleinen Kindern, die an ihrer Mutter hängen und nicht nach politischer Diskussion. Ich würde diese Wendung hier keinesfalls verwenden!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> I have a question: Does the word "Regierungsebene" by itself mean "at the highest level of government"?


Nein, ich habe das "höchsten" vergessen!



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> I think your translation is excellent. For me it carried across the English meaning just about perfectly!


Dankeschön.


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens ist Janas Übersetzungsvorschlag sehr gut und "auf höchster Regierungsebene" klingt absolut typisch und richtig.
> 
> Kajjo


Eigentlich habe ich darüber lange nachgedacht. Wenn man schon erwähnt, dass es Könige und Emire waren, finde ich die Betonung der höchsten Ebene etwas überflüssig, obwohl "auf höchster Regierungsebene" ganz geläufig ist.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "selbst ins Abseits gestellt"


Ich finde die Phrase sehr schön und passend -- aber ist sie eine treffende Übersetzung? Wie würde man diesen Inhalt ins Englische übertragen?

Wenn man "auf sich allein gestellt ist", dann wird einem niemand helfen -- aus welchen Gründen auch immer, z.B. weil man Angst hat, weil man nicht die nötigen Mittel hat, weil es einem verboten ist, ...

Wenn man sich "selbst ins Abseits gestellt hat", dann hat man etwas getan, so daß die anderen einem nicht helfen WOLLEN, obwohl sie es könnten. Meist hat man eine Handlung verübt, die als so negativ angesehen wird, daß sich niemand mit einem verbünden oder einem helfen möchte.

Klar ist, daß in Janas Titeltext inhaltlich beides zutreffen könnte, aber wenn es nur um das Trainieren von Übersetzungen geht, so ist eigentlich nur die erstere Fassung korrekt. 

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> wenn man sein Gewand als Rock bezeichnet würde.


"Rockschoß" wäre eigentlich besser, würde aber von einem Großteil kaum noch verstanden werden. "Rockzipfel" drückt es zwar nicht perfekt aus, wäre aber nah genug dran und auch heute noch allgemein verständlich, zumal religiöse Führer ihre Anhänger ja gern als Kinder betrachten.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eigentlich habe ich darüber lange nachgedacht. Wenn man schon erwähnt, dass es Könige und Emire waren, finde ich die Betonung der höchsten Ebene etwas überflüssig, obwohl "auf höchster Regierungsebene" ganz geläufig ist.



Nun, ich glaube, daß es im arabischen Raum wesentlich mehr Scheichs, Könige, Fürsten und was auch immer gibt, als wir glauben. Viele dieser Titelträger werden gar nicht so hohen Regierungskreisen angehören, sondern etwa wie in Deutschland Graf, Baron oder sonstwas sein, ohne daß es viel Bedeutung hätte. Im Text ist nun explizit davon die Rede, daß auch die höchsten Regierungskreise diese und jene Meinung haben.

Abgesehen davon soll eine Übersetzung ja auch rund und flüssig klingen. Der Terminus "auf höchster Regierungsebene" ist geläufig, korrekt und normal. Was will man mehr?

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich finde die Phrase sehr schön und passend -- aber ist sie eine treffende Übersetzung? Wie würde man diesen Inhalt ins Englische übertragen?
> 
> Wenn man "auf sich allein gestellt ist", dann wird einem niemand helfen -- aus welchen Gründen auch immer, z.B. weil man Angst hat, weil man nicht die nötigen Mittel hat, weil es einem verboten ist, ...
> 
> Wenn man sich "selbst ins Abseits gestellt hat", dann hat man etwas getan, so daß die anderen einem nicht helfen WOLLEN, obwohl sie es könnten. Meist hat man eine Handlung verübt, die als so negativ angesehen wird, daß sich niemand mit einem verbünden oder einem helfen möchte.


Ich würde nicht so streng sein. FloVi hat ja nicht nur "sich selbst ins Abseits gestellt hat" geschrieben, sondern auch "und die Schiiten-Gruppe damit allein gegen Israel antreten muss" (d.h. andere wollen ihnen nich helfen, obwohl sie es könnten).
Hezbollah’s decision (...) has left the Shiite group on its own to face Israel.
Bedeutung: Hisbollah hat auf eigene Faust gehandelt und daraus ergibt sich, dass ihr jetzt keiner helfen wird.
Zusammen scheint es mir ganz gut zu passen. Es fehlt mir kein kurzer deutscher Ausdruck für "their decision has left them somewhere".

Edit: Oder doch. 


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> ", daß die Hisbollah nach der Entscheidung, ..., auf sich allein gestellt ist."


Aber vielleicht mit "infolge" statt "nach", damit die Kausalität hervorgehoben wird?


> Klar ist, daß in Janas Titeltext inhaltlich beides zutreffen könnte, aber wenn es nur um das Trainieren von Übersetzungen geht, so ist eigentlich nur die erstere Fassung korrekt.


 Ja, das stimmt auch, da würde ich jedoch durchfallen, weil ich mich an die Vorlage nicht gehalten habe. :rolleyes.

Jana


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nein, ich habe das "höchsten" vergessen!


Do you know why I noticed it? Because it was the only thing about your translation that seemed different to me in meaning! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens ist Janas Übersetzungsvorschlag sehr gut und "auf höchster Regierungsebene" klingt absolut typisch und richtig.
> 
> Kajjo


Thanks, Kajjo. FloVi clarified the subject for me very well. I was fairly sure her phrase was correct, but it always pays to check. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kajjo. FloVi clarified the subject for me very well. I was fairly sure her his  phrase was correct, but it always pays to check.
> 
> Gaer





> Nun, ich glaube, daß es im arabischen Raum wesentlich mehr Scheichs, Könige, Fürsten und was auch immer gibt, als wir glauben. Viele dieser Titelträger werden gar nicht so hohen Regierungskreisen angehören, sondern etwa wie in Deutschland Graf, Baron oder sonstwas sein, ohne daß es viel Bedeutung hätte. Im Text ist nun explizit davon die Rede, daß auch die höchsten Regierungskreise diese und jene Meinung haben.
> 
> Abgesehen davon soll eine Übersetzung ja auch rund und flüssig klingen. Der Terminus "auf höchster Regierungsebene" ist geläufig, korrekt und normal. Was will man mehr?


Einverstanden. 

Jana


----------



## se16teddy

übermönch said:
			
		

> Das Njet wird auch im deutschen benutzt als ein eindeutiges Nein.


I think that 'nyet' in the context is not just 'eindeutig': it is also rude and unhelpful, like the stereotypical (maybe I mean 'typical') Soviet shop assistant.


----------



## gaer

se16teddy said:
			
		

> I think that 'nyet' in the context is not just 'eindeutig': it is also rude and unhelpful, like the stereotypical (maybe I mean 'typical') Soviet shop assistant.


Are talking about the usage in the original text or in proposed translations?  

The tone of the whole article in English is extremely sharp.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

se16teddy said:
			
		

> I think that 'nyet' in the context is not just 'eindeutig': it is also rude and unhelpful, like the stereotypical (maybe I mean 'typical') Soviet shop assistant.


    A very good point, but I don't think that the habits of the Soviet shop assistent would have made it into Western political discourse. 

It must have been something like Nikita Kruschev at the UN, interrupting someone's speech by pulling off his shoe and banging it on the desk. 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

> The leader of Hezbollah ... received a resounding "no" ...
> The collective "nyet" was spoken ...


IMHO the author simply realized the double and has tried to reduce the redundancy.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich würde nicht so streng sein. FloVi hat ja nicht nur "sich selbst ins Abseits gestellt hat" geschrieben, sondern auch "und die Schiiten-Gruppe damit allein gegen Israel antreten muss" (d.h. andere wollen ihnen nich helfen, obwohl sie es könnten)



Ja, wie bereits gesagt, ich finde Flovis Vorschlag mit dem "Abseits" sehr gut und passend und wollte da keineswegs zu streng wirken!



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, das stimmt auch, da würde ich jedoch durchfallen, weil ich mich an die Vorlage nicht gehalten habe. :rolleyes.



Diese Bemerkung habe ich nicht verstanden!? Ich finde, daß Flovis Vorschlag gerade stärker abweicht, obwohl er sehr gut ist. Immerhin kann man den Satz ja auch (siehe oben) enger am Original übersetzen.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> IMHO the author simply realized the double and has tried to reduce the redundancy.



Yes, indeed, that could be true.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

> Diese Bemerkung habe ich nicht verstanden!?


Ich dachte, ich hätte es ein bisschen zu locker übersetzt (ohne irgendwelchen Vergleich mit FloVi), aber wenn Du so stur bist, lasse ich mich wohl überreden. 

Jana


----------

